# Humor me, please. Why not a hair dryer...



## LJack

In two words, air flow. 

You can use a blow dryer on cool but it would take forever.


----------



## ArchersMom

LJack said:


> In two words, air flow.
> 
> You can use a blow dryer on cool but it would take forever.


I can attest to that. I used my hair dryer to blow Teal dry once. It took over an hour and that's when she was out of coat!


----------



## GoldensOldie

I tried my hair dryer on my 5 mo old pup. My daughter kept fluffing with a towel, or her fingers, while I was moving the dryer. That way she could tell me if it was getting too warm. The dryer was set on high, but holding the cool button down cut the heat and kept the airflow. After 15 minutes we didn't see any more improvement than the towel was doing, so quit the dryer. 

He has a short coat, because he's a pup. It didn't do anything for him, so it wouldn't do much for an adult... unless you were both very patient.


----------



## hahuston

All right then. That answers that. Guess I know where a chunk of my saved birthday/Christmas money will go when the time comes. 

Until I get one, will using a hair dryer help him get used to the noise and feel? I understand it won't really dry him, so it would truly be to get him used to it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megora

What Laura said above is absolutely the point... regular people blow dryers even those used at salons are not really powerful enough to blow the water and loose hair out of your dog's coat. Using a box dryer - you should see the water kinda spraying off. 

I have to laugh here, but even using a more base model type dryer (cost about $120), I still had to be careful about setups at shows, because people set up about 6 feet away would get sprayed and misted on by the water getting blown off my dog.  

The below video is not how I dry my dogs. I was taught differently by golden people and I think I'd honestly be able to get that dog's coat straighter than she did (LOL). But it gives you an idea of how much goes into blow drying the dogs even with a good box dryer. 

Using a regular hair dryer (for people), you would never get your dog dry enough. 

Using a good box dryer and knowing the techniques as far as how to get the moisture up out of the undercoat first and all that - it would still take you about 30-45 minutes. And that's with you feel testing as you are drying. With practice you would know when there is still moisture in the coat by feel...


----------



## DevWind

I usually go to the pet store to bathe and dry. They have everything I need. I bring my own shampoo though. If I have to bathe at home, I towel dry as much as possible, air dry in the crate for a while and use a hair dryer to complete drying. May not be ideal but it works. Takes too long to dry from wet.


----------



## silver9

My breeder gave him a bath and dry when I picked him up. Even with his unit, it was 30 minutes! He gave me a catalog of every possible dog supply item in existence, and I found his dryer in there (what appeared to be) - at $500! I looked around a little and some are as low as $80. He has tons of dogs and puppies, so he needs something more durable but I'm not sure I do. Is there any product you'd recommend (not sure what forum rules are about product names. 

The breeder goes to dog shows regularly, so he needs a dryer like that. He also had a nice little bath and grooming table with the leash to keep them from running. I'd love to be able to wash and dry my dog, but it's kind of an investment I think (though the prices for the equipment seem all over the place) and I don't really know entirely what I am doing. Mostly, I just want to get the doggy smell off of him when it develops. He's only been here a week and it's starting - his first 3 days were all rain unfortunately... not so good for dog smell.


----------



## hotel4dogs

In a pinch you can use a shop vac set to "blow"


----------



## cwag

I always used the hair dryer for my first two Goldens and there was never a problem with skin or ears. I usually washed them early in the day, dried them with hair dryer and then put them out in the sun or took them for a walk to help finish drying them. All that said, I am actually thinking of getting a cheaper air blower just to make it faster and easier.
I wonder if something like one of these would be good enough for a one Golden pet family

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Dog+hair+dryers

https://www.chewy.com/metrovac-air-force-quick-draw-pet-/dp/131669


----------



## Altairss

Okay what were you taught differently I am always looking ways to improve my drying skills  I bought my Metrovac like 25 years ago its just the smaller one single speed and I have used the heck out of it. I can't image being without one after using it. I like the new ones as they are dual speed and have legs mine rolls around the ground as I work 





The below video is [U said:


> not [/U]how I dry my dogs. I was taught differently by golden people and I think I'd honestly be able to get that dog's coat straighter than she did (LOL). But it gives you an idea of how much goes into blow drying the dogs even with a good box dryer.
> 
> Using a regular hair dryer (for people), you would never get your dog dry enough.
> 
> Using a good box dryer and knowing the techniques as far as how to get the moisture up out of the undercoat first and all that - it would still take you about 30-45 minutes. And that's with you feel testing as you are drying. With practice you would know when there is still moisture in the coat by feel...


----------



## Megora

cwag said:


> I always used the hair dryer for my first two Goldens and there was never a problem with skin or ears. I usually washed them early in the day, dried them with hair dryer and then put them out in the sun or took them for a walk to help finish drying them. All that said, I am actually thinking of getting a cheaper air blower just to make it faster and easier.


Small thing here.... my guys don't always get blown dry after they go swimming or get baths. I make no effort to blow dry them. And they dry on their own within 1-3 hours. That's without a hair dryer. If you have a hair dryer and it's just blowing hair on your dog for hours and not accomplishing anything, it's basically a pain in your wrist for nothing. 

Somebody told me not to buy cheaper products to save a buck now... because basically lower cost generally means lower quality. Whether that's dryers that break down faster and need to be replaced more frequently or whatnot.

A good case in point was I just went shopping at a new Petco location that opened up nearby. I spent $30 on nail clippers and a pair of shears (because they were pretty). Got home and basically discovered that the nail clippers are useless and the shears need to be sharpened (if you close the shears and they fold the hair instead of cutting, they are too dull). <= I knew better too.  But $30 isn't a big deal to me....

Long story short - if you are going to spend $65 on a dryer, might as well get something that's more mid-range and will both last longer + do the job better for you.

The Metrovac Air Force dryer sounds good based on the reviews... but a B-Air basic would be better for just $40 more based on horsepower and air flow. Look at spending between $100-200 for a basic dryer. 

Metrovac Air Force = 18000 feet of air per minute (FPM)
B-Air = 24500-30000 FPM

Metrovac Air Force = either .75 or 1.3 horsepower
B-Air = 2 horsepower

Metrovac = $70 (plus shipping) for the mini ($30 more for the standard)
B-Air = $119 and you probably won't have to pay for shipping if you buy on Amazon. 

My thing is when you are getting up close to $100 anyway, might as well get a better product. 

I did have a B-Air (actually just rehomed it for a small amount) and could get my guys dry in 30 minutes with it.


----------



## hahuston

hotel4dogs said:


> In a pinch you can use a shop vac set to "blow"


My shop vac doesn't have a blow setting. Since it gets used mostly for clean up of bodily fluids from kids and dogs, I'm not sure it would be a good idea any way.[emoji40][emoji32][emoji23]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldensOldie

hahuston said:


> My shop vac doesn't have a blow setting.


Generally, you move the hose from the "suck it in" port to the "blow it out" port. :grin2:


----------



## hahuston

GoldensOldie said:


> Generally, you move the hose from the "suck it in" port to the "blow it out" port. :grin2:


I'll look but I don't think there's a second port.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## silver9

Wow the shop vac thing is something I never would've thought of... and I actually have a brand new one in the box that I haven't even opened. I hope it has this option or the ports fit. It's not a very expensive one. It was just for some cleaning of areas when I moved in that I didn't want to mess up my regular vacuum (which will be filled with copious amounts of dog hair soon enough). 

I did give fitzy a bath....well, a shower, since there's no tub. He wasn't mad at me but he did not want to be in there (I once gave my cat a bath and... holy hell...the noises he made were conjured from the underworld... Fitzy didn't even whine - just wanted to leave). I put the leash around the thing where you turn the water up & tied it - but not short enough (woops) so he kept sticking his head out. It wasn't too bad though. I used Wahl puppy shampoo (had a very good experience with their odor elimination shampoo on a past foster dog who had major doggy smell). It seems to have gotten rid of the odor & rinsed off decently well. For drying, I just used a few highly absorbent towels that suck up water the best (Restoration Hardware towels - yes, a bit much for a dog - but they absorb!). He's only 15 weeks, so I can't even imagine how you'd do this all with a full adult who has far more fur (I don't know if he even has the "double coat" yet?). 

I used this cheap Revlon blow dryer I had on no-heat, and he seemed to like the feeling of it, but I don't think it did much. It may have helped a tiny bit (along with the towel) but nothing like the box blowers. He was basically all dry about 2-3 hours later. 

I think it's better to dry them where the fur can fly away because it can get excessive...but the weather can pose an issue. Where do you guys use the high-speed dryers?


----------



## silver9

GoldensOldie said:


> Generally, you move the hose from the "suck it in" port to the "blow it out" port. :grin2:


Oh cool...I just opened the box & that's exactly how it works! I never would've thought of that in a million years. I got this from target & haven't used it yet... so it's totally clean to use as a blow dryer. It's really powerful. I think this is a good one because (as the reviewers also mention) it's too small to do much household work with it without emptying it constantly, especially wet vacuuming. 

Once you use it for anything dirty, then you wouldn't want to use it as a blow dryer would you? I am not sure if I totally understand how the air flows in and out of the vacuum and bin area. This also comes with a bag... which I have no clue how to attach. I thought shop vacs generally didn't have bags. But anyway, this is pretty good for $47 and has a lot of attachments.


----------



## Anele

Silver9 made a good point about towels. We use this kind, and it works wonders: Dog Gone Towels. They don't dry the dog completely but they take out so much moisture. Then you can let the dog airdry the rest of the way. 

We didn't give our adult many baths and he didn't smell... seems like they smell more as puppies because their "aim" isn't the best. :laugh:

Once my daughter started showing our dog, we did get a nice dryer because time is at a premium- but the hope is it will last 20+ yrs so prorated, it's bearable. I don't think we would have needed it otherwise-- for a dog prone to hotspots (our adult dog, so far, is not... too soon to know about the puppy) it might be needed.

Megora, I agree with you about quality. We started off with $30 thinning shears and they didn't last long. Sucked it up to buy the expensive ones because within 3 pairs we'd have the nice ones that will last.


----------



## puddles everywhere

Have you ever driven your car or watched your car go through an automated car wash?? Doggie dryers follow the same principal. It's not about drying the hair, it's about blowing the water off the dog. The hair just dries while you are doing it. 

Leaving damp skin can cause irritations and develop into hot spots. Some dogs are more prone than others. The concept is to remove the moisture at the skin level. Of course be very careful to fold the ear when drying as these things blow so hard it can be painful if you blow down into the ear. It's also important to blow off the pads of their feet to eliminate them trying to lick them dry, this too can cause irritation & infections.

If you only have one golden invest in a midline dryer, well worth the money. Might as well spend just a little extra and get a grooming table as it will save your back and they aren't real expensive.

If you get one remember to turn it on and let it blow before drying the dog. They can be pretty scary if it's the first time. Learning to accept being blown dry is a process and much easier to teach them than to undo the fear you might create by blasting them with forced air right off. Be patient, some don't have a problem, some do. Like any training, take it step by step.


----------



## goldie123123

Megora said:


> Small thing here.... my guys don't always get blown dry after they go swimming or get baths. I make no effort to blow dry them. And they dry on their own within 1-3 hours. That's without a hair dryer. If you have a hair dryer and it's just blowing hair on your dog for hours and not accomplishing anything, it's basically a pain in your wrist for nothing.
> 
> Somebody told me not to buy cheaper products to save a buck now... because basically lower cost generally means lower quality. Whether that's dryers that break down faster and need to be replaced more frequently or whatnot.
> 
> A good case in point was I just went shopping at a new Petco location that opened up nearby. I spent $30 on nail clippers and a pair of shears (because they were pretty). Got home and basically discovered that the nail clippers are useless and the shears need to be sharpened (if you close the shears and they fold the hair instead of cutting, they are too dull). <= I knew better too.  But $30 isn't a big deal to me....
> 
> Long story short - if you are going to spend $65 on a dryer, might as well get something that's more mid-range and will both last longer + do the job better for you.
> 
> The Metrovac Air Force dryer sounds good based on the reviews... but a B-Air basic would be better for just $40 more based on horsepower and air flow. Look at spending between $100-200 for a basic dryer.
> 
> Metrovac Air Force = 18000 feet of air per minute (FPM)
> B-Air = 24500-30000 FPM
> 
> Metrovac Air Force = either .75 or 1.3 horsepower
> B-Air = 2 horsepower
> 
> Metrovac = $70 (plus shipping) for the mini ($30 more for the standard)
> B-Air = $119 and you probably won't have to pay for shipping if you buy on Amazon.
> 
> My thing is when you are getting up close to $100 anyway, might as well get a better product.
> 
> I did have a B-Air (actually just rehomed it for a small amount) and could get my guys dry in 30 minutes with it.


So glad this question was asked! Thanks OP! 

We are getting ready to welcome home our boy in December and I'm looking up different driers. Never owned one before so not sure on which is the best quality. I figure I'll have a few months before I need it so wondering if I should start saving up for a $400 one or if something around $100 will work just as well. 

I have an Aussie and usually towel dry then use my hair dryer on her. She's got a ton of hair and this method leaves her dry though it does take about an hour. I know a golden is bigger so I'm trying to figure out how I'll cope with bath days.

How long did the B-Air last you? How often did you use it?


----------



## Megora

> How long did the B-Air last you? How often did you use it?


I purchased mine back in 2014. It was pretty much my usual show dryer for the next couple years. That was also weekly use, especially early on while I was learning how to use it. 

I upgraded to a Kool Dry for shows and probably would not go back. My next dryer beyond my Kool Dry will be a further upgrade.

The little B-Air dryer still is in great working order now - and I hope the new owner is happy with it. <= I sold it earlier this month for an easy $40 to somebody who was kinda in need of a quick fix dryer right now while planning ahead to upgrade next year. It's a little dryer but has a lot of power and does the job even when you are doing a full bath on location. 

Do I think B-Air dryers can last as long as the Kool Dry's ?? I don't know. I have a friend with a 10+ year old Kool Dry. My B-Air was about 4 years old and still working as good as new when I sold it.

*** I'm personally planning to upgrade to a K9 down the road. My reasons is by the time my Jacks is 13 or 14 (and he better live that long!), I don't want him to be on a table for 40+ minutes getting dried after a bath. If a K9 gets him dry faster, it might be worth the extra expense. Right now he's about 10 and doesn't mind sitting on the table for a while.


----------



## silver9

Are all of you using these outside? When I picked up my puppy - even he had fur flying everywhere when getting the blow dry. I can't imagine doing this with a full grown adult in a bathroom. I'd be a little concerned about the weather for a few months of the year, doing it outside or with an open garage.


----------



## Otter

silver9 said:


> Are all of you using these outside?


In the summer, I am outside blow drying my dogs. Fur blows all over. I don't think the neighbors find it very funny...

In the winter, I use a small bathroom in my basement to dry them in. It has a vent blowing to the outside that I have to clean out now and then. I do it in this bathroom to try and contain the fur.

Like Megora, I hope to upgrade to a K9 dryer some day. Those are awesome dryers. Way way better than my little orange metro that I've had for probably 10+years.
A friend has several of the K9's and I have used one a couple times. Night and day difference from the little Metro.


----------



## JoannaNYC

Inspired by this thread, I'm going to try the computer blower I have, Metro Vacuum ED500P DataVac 500-Watt, .75-HP Electric Duster, when my wet dog is half dry. She's shaking off in the hall now. I'd also never thought of the shop-vac.


----------



## Altairss

I dry outside in good weather and inside in bad I have also used the shop my DH is not amused by that however  Inside I have just blown them out in the bathroom or other smaller room. If I have to blow out inside I brush them out *really good *before the bath with a rake and heavily towel dry and run a shammie over some parts to pull more water out. I try and contain the hair to a certain area so I can vacuum and Swiffer after.


----------



## mschmokel

Get ready for a life time of shedding! Goldens NEVER stop shedding!


----------



## hahuston

mschmokel said:


> Get ready for a life time of shedding! Goldens NEVER stop shedding!


My bestie had a golden. I did daycare for her kiddos and dog for 9 years, 3 to 5 days a week. As part of that, I did her laundry and vacuumed the each day I was there. The shedding never stopped...but neither did the love and kisses. I loved that sweet dog. It was heart breaking when she had to be put down. Sydney was one of a kind and a tribute to her breed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

